

11 Facts About The Ongoing Fukushima Nuclear Fallout - selmnoo
http://thesurvivalplaceblog.com/2013/08/20/11-facts-about-the-ongoing-fukushima-nuclear-holocaust-that-are-almost-too-horrifying-to-believe/

======
esalad
We are all screwed... Don't eat any fish from the Pacific Ocean..

